# Общедоступные форумы > Продается. >  Повязана Hetti von Karthago

## Allemandrus

Повязана  *Hetti von Karthago*
Чем я руководствовался при подборе пары и чего ожидаю в результате данного сочетания? *Читать далее…*

----------


## Allemandrus

*26 декабря 2009* родились щенки у *Hetti von Karthago* и *Izmir vom Haus Castra Regina*.
В *У*-помёте *7* щенков: *2 кобеля* (1 зонар, 1 чепрак) и *5 сук* (две зонар и три чепрак).
Запись на приобретение щенков продолжается.

----------


## Allemandrus

*Нам 5 дней*







                                                                           Кобель

                                                                           Кобель

----------


## Allemandrus

Сука

                                                                          Сука

                                                                          Сука

                                                                          Сука

----------


## Allemandrus

Сука

----------


## Allemandrus



----------


## Allemandrus

Сегодня, 4 января 2010 года, Hetti von Karthago исполнилось 4 года.

С чем её и себя поздравляем!

----------


## Allemandrus

Allemandrus Узи поздравляет маму с Днём рождения.

----------


## Allemandrus

*Hetti von Karthago*

----------


## Allemandrus

*Hetti von Karthago*

----------


## Allemandrus

26 января 2010года *щенкам* 
от *Hetti von Karthago* и *Izmir vom Haus Castra Regina*  исполнился *1* месяц.
  
*С мамой*

----------


## Allemandrus

*Аллемандрус Урсул*

 
*Аллемандрус Ульф*

----------


## Allemandrus

*Аллемандрус Узи*

 
*Аллемандрус Урри*

----------


## Allemandrus

*Аллемандрус Ульфи*

 
*Аллемандрус Урга*

----------


## Allemandrus

*Аллемандрус Унни*

----------


## Allemandrus

*10 февраля* проведено актирование и клеймение "*У*" помета *Allemandrus*.
*Щенкам* *45* дней.


*Серяки "У" помета*


*Allemandrus Урсул* 


*Allemandrus Урри и Allemandrus Ульфи*


*Сухой корм надо запивать молоком*

----------


## Allemandrus

*Без комментариев. С кем не бывает.*


*Allemandrus Узи и Allemandrus Урсул*


*У Allemandrus Урсула плохое настроение*


*Allemandrus Урга*

----------


## Allemandrus

*Жгутики у нас забрали,а зря!*


*Я же говорю зря забрали*


*Allemandrus Узи пришлось идти первой*


*Теперь с клеймом мы настоящие немецкие овчарки рабочего разведения*

----------


## Allemandrus

Как офицер, человек прослуживший много лет в подразделениях
кинологической службы силовых структур
и знающий не понаслышке о состоянии поголовья служебных собак, 
хочу сделать *подарок* ко *Дню защитника Отечества*.
   Щенок рабочего разведения от *Hetti von Karthago*
( 80% поголовья получаемого в питомнике А. Кемера "*Karthago*" идет в полицию
Европы) и *Izmir vom Haus Kastra Regina*.
Информация о помете на сайте Allemandrus.com 
Щенка получает представитель любого подразделения силовых структур
(*МВД, ВВ, ПВ, МО, ФСО, ФСБ, МЧС, Таможня, Наркоконтроль, Ведомственные
организации* и их *учебные центры*), обратившийся первым.
Контакты.
С уважением Попов А. Г.

----------


## Allemandrus

Первый выход на улицу, *нам* *50* дней.


*Allemandrus Унни*


*Allemandrus Урсул*


*Allemandrus Ульф*


*Allemandrus Ульфи*

----------


## Allemandrus

*Allemandrus Урга*

----------


## Allemandrus

Первым обратился начальник КС ГУФСИН России по Республике Коми
*Козлов Александр Анатольевич*. Щенок уезжает в *Сыктывкар*.

----------


## Allemandrus

*Allemandrus Урга*, теперь уже являясь действующим работником
ГУФСИН России по Республике Коми (настоящей служебной собакой),
поздравляет всех с *Днём защитника Отечества*!

----------


## Allemandrus

*26* февраля "*У*"-*помету* Allemandrus исполнилось *2* месяца. 


 
*Allemandrus Урга*

 
*Allemandrus Ульф*

----------


## Allemandrus

*Allemandrus Унни*

 
*Allemandrus Ульфи*

----------


## Allemandrus

В помете не обрели владельцев-дрессировщиков *2* щенка:


*Allemandrus Ульф*


*Allemandrus Унни*

----------


## Allemandrus

*Щенки разъехались.*


*Allemandrus Узи* – подготовка IPO
Разаев Иван (Ульяновск)


*Allemandrus Урсул* – подготовка IPO
Голубых Эльвира (Воронеж)

 
*Allemandrus Урри* – подготовка по рингам (РР, БР)
Акимов Иван (Москва)

----------


## Allemandrus

*Allemandrus Урга*
КЦ ФСИН РФ по республике Коми (Сыктывкар)

 
*Allemandrus Ульф* – подготовка ОКД + ЗКС (соревнования)
Бортновский Андрей  (Москва)

----------


## Allemandrus

*Allemandrus Ульфи* - проходит тестирование
на возможность подготовки к мондьорингу  (Санкт-Петербург)

----------


## Allemandrus

*Allemandrus Унни* – владельца –дрессировщика пока нет
Щенок проявляет отличные способности к дрессировке.

----------


## Allemandrus

*1 марта 2011 года* исполнилось *2* года "*Ц*"-помету *Allemandrus* от  *Hetti von Karthago*  :

*Allemandrus Cunami*, *Allemandrus Цэр*, *Allemandrus Цамб*, *Allemandrus Цендер*

 с чем их и себя поздравляем!

----------

